# Frage zu Seerose Marliacea Carnea



## StewieGriffin (24. Apr. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Seerose "__ Marliacea Carnea" gesammelt hat. Ich habe diese Seerose vor ca. 3 Wochen in meinen Teich in 60cm Tiefe in einen länglichen Pflanzenkorb gepflanzt.

Leider sind die ersten Blätter die es an die Wasseroberfläche geschafft haben rot. Unten sind zwar viele grüne Blätter, diese wachsen aber so gut wie gar nicht mehr. Rote Blätter schaffen es hoch. Ist das zu Beginn eines Seerosenlebens normal?

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand bei meinen Fragen helfen könnte.

Viele Grüße, StewieGriffin


----------



## Inken (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Seerose  Marliacea Carnea*

Moin!

Normal, schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27198/?q=seerosenbl%E4tter+rot

Eventuell wurde die Seerose in der Gärtnerei, aus der sie stammt, in sehr niedrigem Wasser gehalten, so dass die jungen Blätter schon ihre grüne Farbe angenommen haben?

Schönen Ostersonntag!


----------



## Elfriede (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Seerose  Marliacea Carnea*

Hallo Stewie,

dass im Frühling alle Seerosen mit eher dunkelroten Blättern  starten ist völlig normal, auch meine M. Carnea hat erst die roten Blätter an der Wasseroberfläche. Gleich mit grünen Blättern startet bei mir nur eine weiße Seerose, ich glaube es ist die Albida, aber die kommt erst später hoch.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Seerose  Marliacea Carnea*



StewieGriffin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Seerose "Marliacea Carnea" gesammelt hat. Ich habe diese Seerose vor ca. 3 Wochen in meinen Teich in 60cm Tiefe in einen länglichen Pflanzenkorb gepflanzt.
> 
> Viele Grüße, StewieGriffin



Hi Stewie,

da hast Du aber Glück gehabt das die Seerose es noch bis an die Wasseroberfläche geschaft hat. Beblätterte Seerosen die gleich auf volle Tiefe gesetzt werden "ertrinken" oftmals. Das Wasser sollte anfangs nur so um 10cm über den schon vorhandenen Blättern stehen. Wenn dann ein paar Blätter wieder bis zur Wasseroberfläche nachgewachsen sind kann man ein paar Tage später den Wasserstand wieder weiter erhöhen (Seerose tieferstellen). So fährt man dann fort bis die gewünschte Tiefe erreicht ist
(solltest Du das nächste Mal beachten). Die Blätter sind bei den winterharten Seerosen anfangs immer rötlich. Durch die rötlich Färbung von Neutrieben gaukeln Pflanzen u.a. Schädlingen vor, das daß alte, zähe, wenig schmackhafte Blätter sind

Marliacea carnea ist eine recht starkwüchsige Marliac-Sorte, (schon an der Tiefe bis 1,2m abzulesen) braucht daher schon einen großen Pflanzbehälter (der auf dem Foto erkennbare wird bis zum Herbst wohl gesprengt sein:cigar. Die ich letzte Woche in meinem Teich eingesetzt hab hat daher vorsorglich gleich einen Wurzelraum von 1,5qm2 Fläche bekommen (mit 30cm Erddicke)

MfG Frank


----------



## StewieGriffin (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Seerose  Marliacea Carnea*

Super, danke für die Antworten.
Dann hoff ich mal, dass die Seerose noch was wird.

Viele Grüße, StewieGriffin


----------



## Hüslischnägg (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Seerose  Marliacea Carnea*



> Marliacea carnea ist eine recht starkwüchsige Marliac-Sorte.  (mit 30cm Erddicke)



Hallo Frank
Mein Teich wird in Kürze umgebaut ....
Was meinst du mit 30cm Erddicke genau, Sand/lehmgemisch?? In was für einen Behälter setzt du die? Ich muss demnächst meine Seerose (Typ unbekannt) aus dem Teich nehmen  (mittelgross, 5 jährig) und möchte sie in einen Maurerkübel pflanzen. Auch weiss ich nicht recht, ob ich in den Kübel Löcher machen soll?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Seerose  Marliacea Carnea*



Hüslischnägg schrieb:


> Hallo Frank
> Mein Teich wird in Kürze umgebaut ....
> Was meinst du mit 30cm Erddicke genau, Sand/lehmgemisch?? In was für einen Behälter setzt du die?




Hi,

bei mir werden die Seerosen frei ausgepflanzt (ein Trockenmäuerchen um die lehmige Erde, die die Seerosenrhizome später über/durchwachsen können um sich selber Futter zu suchen. Hier in den 2 Schubkarren Erde sitzt jetzt die "Marlicea Carnea", auf die nächste Stufe kommt die "Marlicea Chromatella und ganz vorne in die Ecke kommt später noch die "Attraktion" hin (das nächste Wochenende heißt es erst mal ein paar Tonnen Steine schleppen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Hüslischnägg (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Seerose  Marliacea Carnea*

Hallo Frank


Klasse, sieht gut aus und die Seerosen werden es dir danken. Aber .... bei meiner Pfütze wird das wohl nicht gehen.


----------



## pyro (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frage zu Seerose  Marliacea Carnea*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> .... Beblätterte Seerosen die gleich auf volle Tiefe gesetzt werden "ertrinken" oftmals. Das Wasser sollte anfangs nur so um 10cm über den schon vorhandenen Blättern stehen. Wenn dann ein paar Blätter wieder bis zur Wasseroberfläche nachgewachsen sind kann man ein paar Tage später den Wasserstand wieder weiter erhöhen (Seerose tieferstellen). So fährt man dann fort bis die gewünschte Tiefe erreicht ist
> (solltest Du das nächste Mal beachten).




Ähm... wieder was gelernt... 

Wie erkennt man wenn eine Seerose "ertrinkt" - meine Attraktion hatte beim kauf ein paar grün gesprenkelte Blätter. Die Seerose stand 6 Tage auf ca. 30cm Wasserstand, dann auf 60 und ab morgen eigendlich auf 80cm.

Seit dem Kauf rührt sich bei der Seerose nicht recht viel während andere fleissig kleine Blätter nach oben schicken.


----------

